
Ask HN: App Store marketing strategies? - markchristian
Howdy, hackers!
My first App Store release is called Lidpop (http://shinyplasticbag.com/lidpop/). It makes your computer play sound effects of your choosing when you open and close the lid. It sounds silly, but it's surprisingly gratifying.<p>It's been up in the App Store for a week or so, and I'm trying to figure out how I can promote it. I thought that some of the folks here might have some advice, and I also thought this might be a question that other people have wondered as well. If any App Store pros out there have thoughts, I'd love to hear them.<p>So, a few questions to get things going:<p>1. How much have you focused on a web site for the app? How much do you explain there?<p>2. Have you tried any viral marketing strategies? What works, what doesn't?<p>3. How did you find your pricing sweet spot? Right now, I'm at the bottom 99¢ tier. I have no idea how I can evaluate whether the app is worth more.<p>PS: I have some Lidpop promo codes to share. Hit me up at @Lidpop on Twitter if you're interested.
======
programminggeek
Where to start, um, well, your app is worth whatever you price it at. You
could double or quadruple your price potentially, but you never know until you
tweak and test on price. So, start by playing with price in a couple weeks.

Also, there is a finite market size for certain apps. So, at some point your
app is going to likely have a steady stream of sales. It might take off, but I
don't know. Most don't.

Last, don't do much or any advertising if you are selling a $1 product. Unless
you are confident that the market size is huge and just waiting for your app,
it's not worth it. Figuring that a cheap cost per user acquisition might be
$5-10, you would lose about $4 per customer or more.

Admittedly your app is a small utility, but if it has value, make people pay a
reasonable amount. I'm guessing it could go as high as $5 and people wouldn't
flinch, but I have no data to back up that assertion.

Higher price means you have more wiggle room to do interesting advertising.
You can always start by reaching out to every blogger who uses a mac. Maybe do
some cheapo youtube vids.

Also, don't limit yourself to just one app. Experiment with lots of ideas til
something sticks.

~~~
markchristian
Thanks for the thoughts so far.

I always feel like a self-promoting wonk whenever I try to tell people about
my apps. Any tips for getting over that? Or at the very least, tips for self-
promoting without being completely obnoxious?

~~~
programminggeek
Well, be proud of what you built. You don't have to shamelessly self-promote
constantly, but don't be afraid to let people know about your app. Try to
promote it where and when it makes sense, but only in a reasonable context.

Think of it this way, you would expect an Apple employee to talk up their
latest iGadget if you asked them about it, and they certainly do advertise a
lot, but you don't see them doing a bunch of blog comment spam to push
traffic. Read some Yahoo news article comments, usually the first 5-10 are
dating website comment spam. Stay away from that kind of thing and you're
probably fine.

------
juanipis
+1 i sure would also like to know more insights here...

i have an app too (not in the app store, but in macupdate,
<http://bit.ly/ipaUfI> and some other sites that publish for free). to support
it i created a quick 1 page site, registered a domain and emailed a few
writers from design/mac-centric sites i go to. after a week though i can say
that it doesn't seem to be working, still no coverage and only getting crumbs
of feedback.

